# Try out HealthTap



## Drew

Hey guys,

Recently, a number of users have requested having *verified therapists answer questions* that members ask.

Some suggested that it could be a *forum on SAS*, others said they would prefer it be a *separate site* where they could have a different identity.

There's a relatively new website called *HealthTap* that allows you to *ask verified doctors questions for free*, but they currently *only allow MDs, which excludes most state-licensed therapists*.

According to a report by the Center for American Progress, it is estimated that there are about *only 32,000 psychiatrists* and *8,000 psychiatric nurses*, while there are around *350,000 total mental health professionals* (Mental Health Care Services in Primary Care: Tackling the Issues in the Context of Health Care Reform [PDF], 2010) So that means over 300,000 mental health professionals are excluded by default.

It would be a *tremendous amount of work* to verify therapists and deal with different state laws. However, my opinion is that if there are mental health questions on HealthTap, there *should be answers from verified, state-licensed therapists too*.

That said, the site is relatively new and has great potential. Additionally, HealthTap offers an API that *could be integrated into Social Anxiety Support* (your SAS account wouldn't have to be linked) *or PsychSupport* (our other site).

*So, I thought I'd ask you guys to try it out and share your feedback on it.*

If this is something that interests you personally, please try out *HealthTap* and share your feedback as a reply to this thread (or share your feedback anonymously here).

You can *search for questions, answers and topics* related to social anxiety or other mental health issues that are relevant to you. *Ask a question yourself* if you want. They also have iPhone and Android apps so you can navigate the site easily on the go!

After searching, browsing and possibly getting a question answered by a psychiatrist...

What do you think about HealthTap as a resource for people with social anxiety?

Have asked a mental health question on the site? Was it answered? If so, what's your satisfaction with the answer(s)?

What do you like about the site? What don't you like? What would you change about it?

I'll keep the rest of my thoughts to myself for the time being, but I'll share more at some point soon!

Thanks!  
Drew

_Note: This is not an advertisement and HealthTap has no association with Social Anxiety Support, Neowave Media or me personally._


----------



## Lasair

Interesting - I don't really have the time to spent a lot of time looking but I will have a look at see. 

- not a fan!


----------



## laura024

Legionnaire said:


> I seem to know more about SAD than most doctors. Maybe I'd use it once or twice just to see what various doctors are willing to prescribe. For instance I believe I'll need access to Klonopin for the rest of my life, but many doctors are only willing to prescribe it for a few months so perhaps I could use it to get the hang of what kind of doctors are willing to break away from the norm in order to help their patient. I don't see any other use for it though. I'll try it out and let you know.


Klonopin is habit-forming and therefore not meant for long-term use. They're smart not to give it to you longer than that. Social anxiety is learned, meaning it can be unlearned too. But if you need a med to take some of the edge off your anxiety because it's that severe, there are other drugs out there than Klonopin.


----------



## laura024

Legionnaire said:


> My SA is biological, not learned. Antidepressants don't work for me. I only take Kpin twice a week to avoid tolerance.


How do you know it's biological?


----------



## MeggieGirl

I didn't ask a question but I looked through questions answered about SA. It is good but not all answers are good answers. Some answers could be told to you by your neighbour, they don't sound like a medical response. For example one question was about what can I do about severe SA, the doctors answers was mindfulness. Thats it. Then they upvoted themself so they could be at the top. 

There is some good though. Many answers were nice and clear. Being able to get multiple doctors answers is also nice.


----------



## Hopeful25

I like it. I asked a question and got an answer within a few hours . When it comes to dealing with SA specifically, I think it's a good resource for medication advice, and maybe for coping mechanisms if you're depressed, but other than that they don't give advice that is all that useful. BUT, I expected as much, because SA isn't something where you can ask someone "how to get better" and they tell you a simple method that will fix it, everyone's situation is specific and requires different ways of socializing and coming out of your shell and dealing with your anxiety. 

So all in all, it isn't a huge breakthrough, but I think it's useful to have :yes


----------



## kesker

I'll have a look at it during the day on Sunday. Thanks Drew


----------



## Drew

Please keep the discussion related to HealthTap in some way!


----------



## Lasair

Legionnaire said:


> I asked a question on the HealthTap site about Klonopin earlier and just checked back and found the question had been answered. So it takes an hour or a few, but that's not bad. Oh Drew, as a side note I'd like to add that I've found the treatment review section very helpful and just want to say thanks for the work you've put into it.


how did you ask a question in 150 characters?


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

sure i dont mind dont hurt to ask. might find out something new.


----------



## Drew

Janniffy said:


> Legionnaire said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked a question on the HealthTap site about Klonopin earlier and just checked back and found the question had been answered. So it takes an hour or a few, but that's not bad. Oh Drew, as a side note I'd like to add that I've found the treatment review section very helpful and just want to say thanks for the work you've put into it.
> 
> 
> 
> how did you ask a question in 150 characters?
Click to expand...

They limit questions to 150 characters? I didn't realize that! I see that as being problematic for sone mental health questions.


----------



## Lasair

Drew said:


> They limit questions to 150 characters? I didn't realize that! I see that as being problematic for sone mental health questions.


Yeah - I tried to ask a question regards side effects of getting off meds and couldn't as I could not complete my question so I was put off

Another things, as I am not American I find the site very Americanised - I had to google a zip code lol


----------



## RollingStone

whats the best way to treat add, btw im already on lexapro.


----------



## Ventura

Honestly-

I don't like it... Integration of that, eh :stu , I feel it would do no help on that site... I'll test around on it and ask questions and give a better based answer! But I'm already not liking the whole thing.

Can't you find students ( I think I shared this idea before ) that are willing to do it on sas? The idea that could be interesting - live streaming, and users asking them questions on chat, about a decisions that day..... Once every few weeks could be cool. Or a pre made video blog.... Users could send them letters and they could help answer them.... A section on here I think would do fine, really...

I just dislike healthtap a lot... 

If that integration is added on I'd like a disable button to not see it.


----------



## caflme

No time to check it out right now but I will and will get back with you on it... interesting concept.


----------



## im Lost

that site suck! even yahoo answers are better then that & those are answer by regular people. that so called state license therapist gives the worst advice! sorry didnt do it for me


----------



## Ventura

im Lost said:


> that site suck! even yahoo answers are better then that & those are answer by regular people. that so called state license therapist gives the worst advice! sorry didnt do it for me


this.... :clap

Sorry for being a downer on teh site . :blank


----------



## Drew

im Lost said:


> that site suck! even yahoo answers are better then that & those are answer by regular people. that so called state license therapist gives the worst advice! sorry didnt do it for me


I'm sorry you had a negative experience. I think most people have a pretty positive experience with HealthTap.

The people answering the questions on the site are doctors (MDs), some who may also be licensed therapists. Mostly it is just doctors.

This announcement thread is about trying to get therapists on the site, even if they are not doctors, because, while they can't prescribe, they are trained medical professionals who specialize in treating mental health issues with psychotherapy.


----------



## Drew

Ventura said:


> this.... :clap
> 
> Sorry for being a downer on teh site . :blank


That's OK! 

I just hope you guys will give it a chance to prove itself and not judge too quickly (not targeting you specifically!)

That said, if it isn't helpful to you, then I want the downer feedback.


----------



## Drew

RollingStone said:


> whats the best way to treat add, btw im already on lexapro.


Please ask your question here:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=30


----------



## King Moonracer

Ill check it out. But im pretty sure most psych Dr.s have no idea what they are talking about, they all have something different to say.

Just goes to show you that psychological conditions arent like others, there is no one answer or drug to solve the issue. Until we find a way of measuring chemicals in the brain, this will continue.


----------



## Drew

Legionnaire said:


> I asked a question on the HealthTap site about Klonopin earlier and just checked back and found the question had been answered. So it takes an hour or a few, but that's not bad. Oh Drew, as a side note I'd like to add that I've found the treatment review section very helpful and just want to say thanks for the work you've put into it.


Thanks for your feedback and kind words 



MeggieGirl said:


> I didn't ask a question but I looked through questions answered about SA. It is good but not all answers are good answers. Some answers could be told to you by your neighbour, they don't sound like a medical response. For example one question was about what can I do about severe SA, the doctors answers was mindfulness.


Thanks for the feedback. That example is a good one and illustrates a potential problem with the site.

Mindfulness can be helpful for SA, but a doctor should know that the most researched and common first-line treatments are CBT and SSRIs (I'm not saying they are the best!)



Hopeful25 said:


> I like it. I asked a question and got an answer within a few hours . When it comes to dealing with SA specifically, I think it's a good resource for medication advice, and maybe for coping mechanisms if you're depressed, but other than that they don't give advice that is all that useful. BUT, I expected as much, because SA isn't something where you can ask someone "how to get better" and they tell you a simple method that will fix it, everyone's situation is specific and requires different ways of socializing and coming out of your shell and dealing with your anxiety.
> 
> So all in all, it isn't a huge breakthrough, but I think it's useful to have :yes


Thanks for your feedback!

Do you feel that a Q&A style site for social anxiety could be useful if 1) your questions could be longer than 150 characters and 2) there were therapists on the website, who other than psychiatrists, are generally going to be more knowledgable about mental disorders.



Ventura said:


> Honestly-
> 
> I don't like it... Integration of that, eh :stu , I feel it would do no help on that site... I'll test around on it and ask questions and give a better based answer! But I'm already not liking the whole thing.


Thanks for your feedback!

After you've asked some questions or browsed around, what specifically didn't you like about it?

Integration is an option. As stated in the original thread, two other options are 1) Doing our own thing on SAS 2) Modifying PsychSupport so verified therapists answer questions.



Ventura said:


> Can't you find students ( I think I shared this idea before ) that are willing to do it on sas? The idea that could be interesting - live streaming, and users asking them questions on chat, about a decisions that day.....


We wouldn't use students or livestream. I'd only want to do it with state-licensed therapists. The motivation for them to answer questions is the potential to get new clients.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## John316C

Ive book marked it.
I think this would be a great resource. I hope people will try it out! Your already Anonymous anyways with a username and location with all the people in the world.


----------



## jessckuh

I give it two thumbs up.


----------



## UltraShy

laura024 said:


> Klonopin is habit-forming and therefore not meant for long-term use.


That statement is logically unsound.

Amphetamines have the potential to be highly addictive, a fact any meth addict can surely confirm. Yet some of the most potent stimulants in the world are commonly used long-term in *children*. I emphasize that as, unlike adults, kids can't really give informed consent. It's highly unlikely that little Timmy at age 8 can adequately understand the pro & cons of any medication given to him. I don't mean to say I'm better than little Timmy, but at 38 I'm pretty sure I function at a vastly higher intellectual level and have a far greater ability to make well-reasoned choices.

Your statement (if not further qualified) says habit-forming drugs should not be used long-term. Chronic pain patients are yet another counter example. There are unfortunate people who suffer severe pain on a daily basis. For example, from failed back surgeries that were intended to relieve their pain. These people take massive amounts of morphine and other opioids ever day just to get by. Their only other options are agony till natural death or suicide. Again, opioids can be highly addictive to certain people, as a hooker turning tricks to buy heroin can attest. Long-term use comes with a 100% guarantee of drug dependency. Though many would say that looks better than agony or death.



laura024 said:


> They're smart not to give it to you longer than that.


"Smart" in this case = arrogant pompous a** who dictates what you shall & shall not put in your own body.



laura024 said:


> Social anxiety is learned, meaning it can be unlearned too.


Yes, certainly some experts would give that statement two thumbs up. There are also medical experts with equally impressive credentials who would contend it's a chemical imbalance, rather than something only learned like learning how to speak French. Many take a middle ground feeling it's a combination of learning behavior & brain chemistry.



laura024 said:


> But if you need a med to take some of the edge off your anxiety because it's that severe, there are other drugs out there than Klonopin.


Yes, with the most common being SSRIs. Unfortunately, SSRIs frequently fail. To get FDA approval all they have to do is demonstrate they beat a sugar pill, so not a very high bar there.

SSRIs also commonly produce side effects that patients are unwilling to tolerate. How many doctors would personally be willing to go without the ability to orgasm for years, decades, or even the rest of their life? I suspect very few, though they seem to not care much when they inflict side effects such as that on their patients.


----------



## UltraShy

Drew said:


> The people answering the questions on the site are doctors (MDs), some who may also be licensed therapists. Mostly it is just doctors.
> 
> This announcement thread is about trying to get therapists on the site, even if they are not doctors, because, while *they can't prescribe*, they are trained medical professionals who *specialize in treating mental health issues with psychotherapy*.


As the saying goes, to a man with a hammer ever problem looks like a nail. There is an inherent bias that must be recognized. This isn't a criticism. Simply recognizing an unavoidable problem. Those who spend years learning all about meds in school and a career writing scripts may have a bias to think the answer to every problem is in a pharmacy.

A PhD therapist, not being armed with a prescription pad (the MD's hammer), may well be biased to think talking is the obvious solution to everything, seeing how it's the only thing they have in their tool box.


----------



## Drew

UltraShy said:


> A *PhD therapist*, not being armed with a prescription pad (the MD's hammer), may well be *biased to think talking is the obvious solution to everything*, seeing how it's the only thing they have in their tool box.


I agree that it goes both ways, but given that, I think they should have both sides represented...*medication* and *evidence-based therapy* like CBT (_not_ just talking). It isn't as balanced as it could be on HealthTap without therapists.

Both Cognitive-Behavioral Therapy *and* drugs like Nardil, Klonopin (tolerance/dependence arguments aside for this example), and Paxil/Zoloft/Luvox/Effexor have ample evidence from research studies that show their efficacy for the treatment of social anxiety disorder. The degree, of course, differs, but ultimately every individual responds differently to each medication and psychotherapy.

(I'll preempt you UltraShy and say, I know the SSRIs generally aren't found to be much higher in efficacy than placebo, but we both know that most doctors on HealthTap and in general are less likely to prescribe Klonopin/Nardil and more likely to prescribe an SSRI/SNRI or even multiple SSRIs/SNRIs before trying something else.)

And to be fair, there are the doctors who are licensed therapists (e.g. MD and MFT), the doctors who work closely with one or more therapists they refer their patients to and the therapists who work closely with a psychiatrist for prescribing, being that it's less expensive for the patient to see the therapists for psychotherapy.


----------



## Trmick

I like the idea. There are similar sites out there with several doctors dedicating time to answer questions (various medical questions). But this is the first I've seen which advertises itself to be free of charge. Interesting... I even saw a couple of doctors in my hometown on there.


----------



## Drew

Trmick said:


> I like the idea. There are similar sites out there with several doctors dedicating time to answer questions (various medical questions). But this is the first I've seen which advertises itself to be free of charge. Interesting... I even saw a couple of doctors in my hometown on there.


Yeah, I've never used the "pay to answer one question" sites, but I do remember testing one out and getting a price of $42 for a question about Adderall! And this question was going to be answered by a PhD Psychologist that couldn't even prescribe medication!


----------



## cwknelson

No psychiatric doctors were available in my area... but I think this is a wonderful concept for a website... Reminds me of answer.com without the expensive fees they cost!!!


----------



## Ventura

Drew said:


> After you've asked some questions or browsed around, what specifically didn't you like about it?
> 
> Integration is an option. As stated in the original thread, two other options are 1) Doing our own thing on SAS 2) Modifying PsychSupport so verified therapists answer questions.\


I made 2 random questions (I can't find the ones I even made) !!I made them about 24 hours ago- I thought they would pop up someplace- even if not answered? :stu - that is very confusing ..... [Edit I did not summit it right I guess?] :con

Only studying and researching certain disorders, and I feel I could answer better quality answers then some of these people on the site- or yahoo answers (as bad as trolled that site gets- some VERY helpful people their).

I also hate the fact that their is only a 180 limit - I understand they don't want a long whinny question, and to be more direct and forward with it.

I just feel that with that limited amount of space, you can only ask 'general' questions, if you get what I mean, not a detailed question.

With a little research you could search your own question on the net, and figure it out yourself. I also don't like they don't have a search icon, to search within their site.

With that said- I'm willing to look at it more :blank .

I'd rather do something on sas or ideally http://www.psychsupport.com , but still looking at the other site... >.>


----------



## Drew

Ventura said:


> I made 2 random questions (I can't find the ones I even made) !!I made them about 24 hours ago- I thought they would pop up someplace- even if not answered? :stu - that is very confusing ..... [Edit I did not summit it right I guess?] :con
> 
> Only studying and researching certain disorders, and I feel I could answer better quality answers then some of these people on the site- or yahoo answers (as bad as trolled that site gets- some VERY helpful people their).
> 
> I also hate the fact that their is only a 180 limit - I understand they don't want a long whinny question, and to be more direct and forward with it.
> 
> I just feel that with that limited amount of space, you can only ask 'general' questions, if you get what I mean, not a detailed question.
> 
> With a little research you could search your own question on the net, and figure it out yourself. I also don't like they don't have a search icon, to search within their site.
> 
> With that said- I'm willing to look at it more :blank .
> 
> I'd rather do something on sas or ideally http://www.psychsupport.com , but still looking at the other site... >.>


Thanks the update! It's good to know the specifics.

Ultimately, it may be that a "general" health site won't worth for mental health questions, just basic, almost common sense questions that (like you said) could likely be found online (although you wouldn't know it was a MD providing the information).


----------



## Bon

Must start wearing my glasses cause in the subject line I thought I read "Try our new meth lab"..........:doh


----------



## Trmick

Drew said:


> Yeah, I've never used the "pay to answer one question" sites, but I do remember testing one out and getting a price of $42 for a question about Adderall! And this question was going to be answered by a PhD Psychologist that couldn't even prescribe medication!


I did use the "pay to answer ?'s" once!...After I verified everything... It was actually more physically medically related though. He proved to be VERY right overall and VERY helpful as far as what route I should go. I was impressed.... I'm hoping there are those doctors out there who can do the same for the more mental related illnesses. But, this is a bit more difficult maybe


----------



## Big T

*Need some help with anxiety*

I have anxiety issuses I've been on zoloft but having some side effects that I don't want to deal with?

I'm a 27 year old male in decent shape .... About 4 months ago I went to the emergency room with what I thought was breathing problem and a swollen throat and a feeling of extreme nerves.. They did some tests and told me that I had anxiety I felt like this in the past but did not know it was this so anyways they sent me to a psychiatrist and they prescribe me buspar and zoloft not to be taking together but to see which one works best well the buspar was bad headache vomiting sweating ect... So I tried the zoloft but after a week of using the zoloft I've been having sexual side effects and I've never had problems like this until I tried zoloft when I talked to my doctor she said that it didn't seem right that it usually takes longer when taking zoloft to have those tyPes of side effects Im just trying to find out is this normal tk have side effects like this in one week... And if anyone knows any other anxiety meds that don't have sexual side effect ,she put me on welbutrin and said there no sex side affects with this one but I don't know how well this med works for anxiety btw she gave me Ativan and these works great but she said she don't want me on these for long because there habit forming......... Just need some help please don't know how to deal with this any help will be appreciated


----------



## veron

I asked a question and got a response in 10 minutes.

The biggest flaw I saw with the site was the limit of 150 word questions. This allows for only very generalized questions, without going into much detail regarding personal circumstances. The answer wasn't helpful to me, but considering my question (or lack of it, thereof), I don't blame them. I can appreciate the idea behind this site.



Janniffy said:


> Another things, as I am not American I find the site very Americanised - I had to google a zip code lol


That's interesting. I'm also in Europe and they never asked me for a zip code or anything - just my email address, lol.


----------



## caflme

The answers are very fast... I like that you get 3 or 4 doctor's replies... I was impressed.
The 150 word limit keeps it brief and is likely necessary so that they only deal with simple issues and questions... it's not meant to be used to replace an irl doctor.


----------



## Ventura

:stu I don't like it the more and more I read on the site- others on this site might though.


----------

